# Saying Hello



## Distant Flare (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey All,

Wanted to quickly say hello. New on the board, but not new to the industry or fitness. Mid 30's, started at 19, and grown ever since. Not always physically but with knowledge LOL. 

Haven't been on a board in quite a while but good to make a start back into the community. 

Was going to start posting, but figured I mine as well introduce myself first, as requested. 

Look forward to contributing to the community and building some relationships. 

Distant Flare


----------



## brazey (Feb 25, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2019)

Distant Flare said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Wanted to quickly say hello. New on the board, but not new to the industry or fitness. Mid 30's, started at 19, and grown ever since. Not always physically but with knowledge LOL.
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## charred999 (Mar 12, 2019)

im semi new too. I just want to get my posts up. 

Welcome to you and I.


----------



## Distant Flare (Mar 12, 2019)

charred999 said:


> im semi new too. I just want to get my posts up.
> 
> Welcome to you and I.



Same here - thanks, bud. 

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome


----------

